# 7/25 Flounder report - Rockport



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*7/25/2018*
I had the Chad G. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were nice, with South winds at 5mph and extreme low tide levels. Full moon, hot water, low tides, and calm winds (low oxygen) have all combined to make the gigging terribly slow the last 2 nights. Low tide was at 1am tonight. Water clarity has been poor in most areas, as super-heated water is pouring off the flats on the outgoing tide, stirring up sediment as it passes. We got off to a terribly slow start, with only 5 flounder in the boat by 1am. We kept grinding, and the action improved later in the night, with active flounder moving shallow on the incoming tide after 1am. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 2:30am. The size of the flounder were nice, with most in the 17-19" range.
*
Upcoming open dates:
August: 28, 29
September: 7, 8, 18-20, 24-26, 28, 30
October: 1-4, 7-10, 12-14, 17, 18, 21, 22, 24, 25, 28
*
Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I went out last night. The tide wasn't just low, it was stupid low. Water was hot, and the grass mat was outrageous. I can't even imagine what you're going through to box that many fish. 

I hope people understand the value of a really good guide. Those clients got the memorable experience they were looking for. They don't have any idea that these are brutally difficult conditions for finding flounder in water shallow enough to flounder.


----------

